# Problem with Canon Digital Photo Professional - help!



## jg123 (May 30, 2008)

Anyone that uses digital photo professional software that comes with Canon DSLR's? I am having a problem with the stamping tool (which is a cloning tool), after I make the changes and I click ok the screen reverts back to the 'before' picture and does not save the new one. 

update: I guess I was a bit too premature with the post, it seems if I click on convert and save (eventhough the image does not look edited) it saves the edited version.

thanks


----------



## RebelTasha (May 30, 2008)

I don't understand how you get the stamp tool to work..
I can use the edit fine etc and yes convert and save it took me a few attemtps to realise that too..
How do you get the stamp tool working everything seems unclickable in my program I bring the screen up but the buttons arn't highlighted


----------



## jg123 (May 30, 2008)

been there!!! you have to click on the area you want to edit, it will enlarge then the buttons become active.

good luck!


----------



## caspertodd (May 30, 2008)

Glad to see I wasn't the only person that had trouble with this.  I use PhotoShop now though.


----------



## RebelTasha (May 31, 2008)

Wooot thank you, now I'm thinking of all the pictures I discarded or overly cropped I could have saved..  
Oh well I'm good to go now..
My computer doesn't really have the capacity for PhotoShop so I like to have at least something..


----------



## Marc Hildebrant (Jun 8, 2022)

Group,

Where can I find the latest pdf manual for canon digital photo professional? I have version 4.16

Marc


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jun 20, 2022)

Marc Hildebrant said:


> Group,
> 
> Where can I find the latest pdf manual for canon digital photo professional? I have version 4.16
> 
> Marc


Marc, I don’t know of a manual. I suggest you. All Canon and ask them. 
 It I seem to recall that years ago I went to the Canon Learning Center which might have been at Shop.Canon.usa site but I’m not sure.
Good luck, SS


----------



## Marc Hildebrant (Jul 2, 2022)

SS,

Thanks for the idea.

Marc


----------

